# My experience with TT



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

In reading threads of other posters, it seems that some have had an uneventful surgery, while others have had more difficult experiences. I'll share my experience as it may be helpful.

My TT was on Feb 1st. I wasn't too anxious before the surgery, as I felt that the mass in my neck was growing and I wanted the damn thing out as soon as I could, especially when I learned I had cancer.

After a few hours, I woke up from the anesthesia, and was in recovery. My wife was with me shortly thereafter. I was in pain and felt like someone was choking me. I was still quite groggy from the anesthesia when I was taken up to a shared room for my overnight stay. A nurse fed some morphine into my IV to deaden the pain, but it didn't help much. I had pain that didn't seem to be relieved by any painkiller, including a headache, chest pain (I believe related to a GERD surgery from 9 years before, I think it was just gas), extremely painful swallowing, besides the choking sensation around my neck.

Late in the evening, boozed up on morphine and/or oxycodone, I took a walk around the ward. I didn't feel that great, but I knew that walking around as soon as possible helped with recovery. By 9pm, my wife was kicked out, and I was on my own. I somehow managed to pee on my own (I'm male) using the bottle provided. I was allowed water and I drunk as much as I could, albeit extremely painfully and slowly. I didn't sleep very much, and even took an extended walk around the corridor at 5am.

At any rate, the next morning I was released and sent home. After the night of hell, things got better quickly. I started on my Synthroid (112) as well as calcium and Vit D. I really didn't have any problems with calcium except for a few nights when my lips would tingle and go numb. The pain subsided quickly and by 3 days after the surgery I didn't need anything, not even Tylenol.

On the 2nd day after the surgery, I was allowed to take my bandage off. Now I understood the choking sensation, since the bandage was wrapped around my neck and secure by tape on my shoulders. That was a relief to take that off. The next day I was able to shower, another relief.

At any rate, besides the first hellish night, the surgery has been quite easy to tolerate. I was groggy (mind fog?) for about 2 weeks, although I did go back to work 9 days after the surgery (I used 7 sick days, all I had since I started this job not too long ago). I was able to drive after about 5 days, although just around the neighborhood.

By 2 weeks after the surgery I was feeling pretty close to being back to normal. I am now 3.5 weeks post-surgery, and am getting back to my routine. I haven't done exercise yet, as I don't want to push myself too much, as I still feel that inside my neck things are still healing (no pain, just an odd sensation).

I'll keep posting about my recovery in case this helps other newbies or others facing thyroidectomy surgery.

KCU


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

how did they 'seal' the incision? I know my husband just had gall bladder surgery 2 wks ago and they used 'skin glue'. stitches ONLY inside. 
glad to know you are past all that now. :hugs:
thanks for the story. i might have to have mine out in apr/may -ish.


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

nikimcn said:


> how did they 'seal' the incision? I know my husband just had gall bladder surgery 2 wks ago and they used 'skin glue'. stitches ONLY inside.
> glad to know you are past all that now. :hugs:
> thanks for the story. i might have to have mine out in apr/may -ish.


I had surgi strips, so I guess they used the glue, as I didn't need to have any stitches out afterward. I had a drain, but they took that out the next morning.


----------

